# Newest NH pharmacist, Amber !!



## Oldtimer (Feb 20, 2009)

My latest and maybe greatest.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 20, 2009)

Another...


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 20, 2009)

This one is a slug plate "3iV"...


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 20, 2009)

Very Nice Richard!  Antique Store find, eBay?


----------



## Dean (Feb 20, 2009)

Great find!  Woody is looking for an amber from Concord for my state capital collection.  Have a great day, Dean


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 20, 2009)

Found it in a shop, $12.oo.... 

 See your sample Rubifoam Wilkie? I have the Jake saved at the same shop I got this from too. I'll buy it and send them out as soon as I can.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks.  What is that store asking for the Jake?  You said it was from Boston, right?  If it is the Sanfords I already have that one.  It's up there with California Fig Syrups and Castoria bottles that "everyone" has.  I appreciate you thinking about me though.  

 I did find a N.H. med in my collection this week, it happens to be a Jamaica Ginger though so I'm reluctant to let it go.  See, I am thinking about you though.  Actually, I really am looking out for you and if I come across any I will pick 'em up for you.  Still looking for that N.H. beer.  

 Let me know about that Jake, if it is a new one for me then I'll send you money for it.


----------



## woody (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm still looking, Dean.
 I've got alot to move around before I can get to the goodies in the shed.[8D]
 We got another 6" of snow yesterday.[&o]


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 20, 2009)

Wilkie, it's a Boston patent med, has a mans name (I forget it!) and then "Red Seal /Jamaican Ginger", it's about 5" tall as a guess, bluish aqua, kinda crude. I'm guessing 1880-1890 era. Classic rectangular shape, like an extract with no ring on the neck..
 They want $10.00, and I think they'll actually sell it for $8.00....The amber NH pharm was marked $15.00 but they sold it for $12.00 without me asking for a break..
 They actually have 2 of those Gingers....the one I described and a less bluish aqua that is a touch lighter (weight) they want $8.00 for.. 
 BTW, these are embossed, not labeled.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Wilkie, check this link for a ginger for sale in Vt....
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://pics.rubylane.com/graphics/shops/drury/8411-2.1E.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.rubylane.com/shops/drury/ilist/,cs%3DCollectiblesrug%2BStore%2BAnd%2BPharmacy%2BItems,id%3D3.11.html&usg=__KPNUTfqBnlN8Ifg_apIbR1zjCyI=&h=120&w=73&sz=8&hl=en&start=20&um=1&tbnid=1wPZKGslSUQtSM:&tbnh=88&tbnw=54&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djamaican%2Bginger%2Bbottle%2Bboston%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff 

 Here's a link to some digs where they found a fantastic Jake...(Google book)
http://books.google.com/books?id=_tos8WHr964C&pg=PR11&lpg=PR11&dq=Boston+red+seal+Jamaican+ginger+bottle&source=bl&ots=-8ABv-m1m4&sig=fLJR90dYfzJbm8lw8pOIwvlOdOU&hl=en&ei=JTqfSbrtFKCYNcneicUL&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result#PPA80,M1


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice one!!  Super price, too.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 20, 2009)

> Here's a link to some digs where they found a fantastic Jake...(Google book)
> http://books.google.com/books?id=_tos8WHr964C&pg=PR11&lpg=PR11&dq=Boston+red+seal+Jamaican+ginger+bottle&source=bl&ots=-8ABv-m1m4&sig=fLJR90dYfzJbm8lw8pOIwvlOdOU&hl=en&ei=JTqfSbrtFKCYNcneicUL&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result#PPA80,M1


 Yeah, I've got one of those Hostetters.  I had 3 one time, each with a different lip.  I kept the one with the tapered lip and unfortuneatly sold the other two without knowing any better.  One had a flared lip and one had like a tooled ring or something similar.  At the time I was not collecting varients and figured I only need one of each name.  I know better now.  I think the one I kept was actually the more common one.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Oldtimer
> 
> Wilkie, it's a Boston patent med, has a mans name (I forget it!) and then "Red Seal /Jamaican Ginger", it's about 5" tall as a guess, bluish aqua, kinda crude. I'm guessing 1880-1890 era. Classic rectangular shape, like an extract with no ring on the neck..
> They want $10.00, and I think they'll actually sell it for $8.00....The amber NH pharm was marked $15.00 but they sold it for $12.00 without me asking for a break..
> ...


 Thank you Richard.  That is a new one for me so if you wouldn't mind picking it up for me I'll owe you one.  You can pm me with an address and I'll send you some $$.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is the New Hampshire Jake I mentioned.  One edge is embossed *W. R. Preston's*, the front as you can see is embossed *Extract of Jamaica Ginger* and the other edge is embossed *Portsmouth, N.H. * 
 Are you familiar with it?  I'd like to know a scarcity and value if you or anyone knows?


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 20, 2009)

I have never seen or heard of it, but Preston was a prolific maker of all sorts of things. I would venture a guess that it's not super rare, but not very common either if I have not seen it yet. Don't know if I can be any more vauge that that!


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 21, 2009)

A fantastic find and the first I have seen-congratulations!

 I know of embossed amber pharmacy bottles from the following NH towns:

 Concord, Dover, Franklin, Hampton, Keene, Lebanon, Littleton, Manchester, Nashua, Newport, and now, Rochester.  By far, the most common amber pharmacy bottles from NH are the Littleton ones and the town that I know of with the most pharmacists putting out amber bottles is Franklin, with three different pharmacies having amber bottles.

 By the way, the Preston's Jamaica Ginger is relatively common (at least in NH) and usually goes for $25-30.


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 21, 2009)

The Hostetter's are usually Western blown with the Curved Rs evident in the embossing.
 The "Hostetter's was later slugged out and "Mitchell's" was added to the mold in its place.
 There seem to be a decent number of different lip finishes on the Western jakes besides the basic applied or tooled variants.

 [/quote] 
 Yeah, I've got one of those Hostetters.  I had 3 one time, each with a different lip.  I kept the one with the tapered lip and unfortuneatly sold the other two without knowing any better.  One had a flared lip and one had like a tooled ring or something similar.  At the time I was not collecting variants and figured I only need one of each name.  I know better now.  I think the one I kept was actually the more common one. 
 [/quote]


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought 5 of those Preston bottles about 15 years ago, sold em all    Never seen any since until yours.  
 Now the Rochester one I've NEVER seen,  that has to be a great one, I would think it is rare.  I've seen a lot of Cassidy bottles from Rochester, but they are blob top sodas!   Nice find!


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Bram!


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 4, 2021)

also very nice bottle


----------

